# Ölservice DVO Onyx SC



## Chricky86 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bin für mein konkretes "Problem" leider nicht fündig geworden, hoffe mal, dass es nicht daran lag, das ich nur zu blöd war, vernünftig zu suchen ;-)

Ich würde bei meiner Gabel gerne mal das Schmieröl austauschen/auffüllen und die Staubabstreifer dabei direkt auch säubern und neu fetten -dieses Jahr gabs ja jede Menge Staub in den letzten Monaten (außerdem ja auch laut Anleitung empfohlen nach 50 Betriebsstunden).

Das Full-Service Manual hab ich vorliegen, bin da aber nicht so ganz sicher, welche Schritte ich einfach überspringen kann. 

Meiner Meinung nach, müsste ich ja folgendes machen:

A Disassembly:  Punkte 1 - 5, dann weiter mit 9 - 17  (will ja an der Dämfpungseinheit nix machen an Service)...und zu Punkt 13-15... bei Rock Shox wurde da gesagt, einfach die Schrauben 1-2 Umdrehungen drin lassen und dann da drauf hauen (Statt diesem Punch-Teil)... geht das hier auch oder besser lassen? Und was kann man dann für diesen "Punch" nehmen? Einfach ein passendes, Plastikteil?

E Bleed: 101 - 111

... Finde die Anleitung ja generell echt super, bin nur etwas unsicher, welche Schritte ich jetzt machen muss und was ich überspringen kann. Dafür bin ich leider dann nicht genug in der Materie drin 🤷‍♂️

würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Grüße


----------



## prolink (9. Oktober 2020)

richtig. nur das Casting abziehen. einfach etwas lockern und gleich auf die Nuss klopfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (5. Januar 2021)

ich häng mich mal dran, da ich das auch demnächst mal machen will...
Welches Öl hast du denn verwendet? Auf der Tech-Seite steht ja nur 2,5 WT und 7,5WT und das es kein Maxima Öl sein soll. 
Kann ich da einfach das R.S.P Damp Champ oder Motorex Fork Oil verwenden?


----------



## Chricky86 (6. Januar 2021)

h.jay schrieb:


> ich häng mich mal dran, da ich das auch demnächst mal machen will...
> Welches Öl hast du denn verwendet? Auf der Tech-Seite steht ja nur 2,5 WT und 7,5WT und das es kein Maxima Öl sein soll.
> Kann ich da einfach das R.S.P Damp Champ oder Motorex Fork Oil verwenden?


Ich hab das Dämpfungsöl nicht gewechselt, sondern nur das Schmieröl "erneuert" bzw. aufgefüllt -da war so gut wie nix mehr drin. Seitdem läuft die Gabel auch wieder butterweich. Hab dafür einfach ganz normales Motoröl genommen (war entweder 5W30 oder 0W40 -weiß grad nicht mehr, von welchem Auto ich das genommen hab). Hab einfach nach der Anleitung jeweils 30ml in die Rohre unten eingefüllt und quasi wieder eine "neue" Gabel von der Feinfühligkeit beim Ansprechverhalten. 
Dämpfungsöl hab ich noch nicht als notwendig angesehen, da die Gabel noch recht neu war. Durch den vielen Staub im Sommer hab ich eben nur gemerkt, dass das Ansprechverhalten sich verschlechtert hat und hatte von meiner alten RS Totem noch die Sache mit dem Schmieröl im Kopf. 

Ich glaub mit dem 2,5WT oder 7,5WT als Dämpfungsöl ist vorallem für kalte Temperaturen ein Unterschied. 2,5WT bleibt halt auch im Winter etwas fließfreudiger, dadurch wird die Dämpfung auch im Winter nicht träger. 
Wenn du eh was kaufst, kannste auch einfach ein 5er nehmen und hast den goldenen Mittelweg. Welche Sorte jetzt am Ende am sinnvollsten ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Hatte für meine Totem logischerweise die RS-Eigenmarke und das hat einwandfrei funktioniert  

Hoffe, das hilft dir schonmal ein wenig weiter ;-)


----------



## h.jay (15. Januar 2021)

So, hab jetzt auch mal einen kleinen Service durchgeführt. Leider lief es nicht ganz so reibungslos wie bei einem Fox-Service 🙁

Irgendwie hatte ich Probleme beim Zusammenschrauben. Der Gegenpart von der Rebound-Schraube war zuweit eingezogen und ich konnte die Schraube nicht eindrehen. Da musste ich leider die Gabel wieder auseinander bauen. Beim zweiten Versuch hat es dann funktioniert ... 😕

Gewundert hat mich, wieso ich den Compression-Kappe demontieren sollte (Ist doch garnicht notwendig) und wie fest die Schrauben angezogen waren. Auch der Schaumstoffring unterhalb der Gummidichtung ist recht dünn und hat in dem Spalt viel Platz. Das bin ich weder von Fox noch von RS gewöhnt.


----------



## Ropo123 (26. Januar 2021)

Ich hänge mich mal hier dran da ich demnächst auch einen Onyx SC Service machen möchte.
Der Luftkolben inkl. Dichtung und auch die Staubabstreifer sind bereits vorhanden.

Kann jedoch nichts trotz der Onyx SC Serviceanleitung zu den O-Ringen finden.
Hat da jemand Daten zu?


----------

